# I'm so frustrated!



## ashleynapier (Nov 7, 2008)

Over the past month and a half, I've applied to AT LEAST 40 jobs. NOT ONE CALL BACK! None! I haven't even managed to get an interview yet. I even got help fixing up my resume, doing some changes, and still nothing. Every so often I'll apply to a coding position, but for the most part I've just given up on that area. I've focused more on medical records positions, and even front desk/receptionist positions - nada! I'm constantly checking the job list on here, craigslist, the state's website, usajobs, and all the hospitals in and around town - I just want to work! 

I'm so bummed.. and I just needed to vent!


----------



## fredabrinson (Nov 11, 2008)

*Coding jobs*

Hey Ashley,

I'm so sorry you are having such a challenging time!  I moved from a big city to a much smaller one, and even with 20+ years of healthcare experiences and having two coding certifications, it still took me 8 months to find a healthcare job!

I started in the healthcare field in the front office, while I was still in college.  I have worked for a variety of physicians and surgeons, for inpatient and outpatient departments in hospitals and in several other hospital departments.  In every position, I learned and I carried that knowledge with me to the next position.  

I would suggest that you contiune to apply for any healthcare related job, because even if it is not your dream position, you will be learning something that you can take with you.  And as you know, having experience is always a good thing!

Good luck!


----------



## Colliemom (Dec 4, 2008)

Unfortunately the schools are flooding the market with new coders every six months.  And with the current recession, I don't see the job market improving soon.

My only advice is to network as much as possible, try to meet coders in your area so that you have "an ear to the ground."  That way you will hear about job openings before they are posted....

Good luck!


----------



## kmhall (Dec 4, 2008)

Just hang in there.  I'm sure something will happen for you soon!!!


----------



## Leily911 (Dec 4, 2008)

*I can ssssssso relate!*

I have been looking for a coding job since I passed the exam last year!  I couldn't even find an externship site!  They never responded.  I am also concentrating on billing, recepionist, front desk, and data entry positions!  No luck with those either!  I get some calls and over the phone interviews..but that's about it.  I just got divorced.. I have no spousal support .. a car payment and rent to pay and NO JOB!  

I just want to work and it's just NOT HAPPENING!


----------



## thall451 (Dec 6, 2008)

*try signing up with a temporary placement company*

I took my current position as a medical coder for an insurance company about 2-1/2 years ago. I started out as their mail person in a temp job. I just earned my CPC back in June. Try a placement company.


----------



## christyms (Dec 6, 2008)

*Keep your heads up,Job Seekers!*

Keep faith and that alone will get you the job. Just dont worry, its hard not to I know. Keep applying online. I got the most hits from CareerBuilder, and all others from Craigs List. Mostly for front office, receptionist positions however no one would hire me. I was extremely lucky and got hired as a coder for a radiologist who is willing to train me. Its not impossible. I know the bills are due, but keep faith. Apply and network yourself to people you know and dont know. Bring up how you are looking for a billing/coding position and you'll be suprised how many people know people that need people. Everyone has the ambition inside them to help someone. So tell people what you are looking for and do what you have to do. I babysat charging $10/hr and that paid my bills. My friends and family helped out with gas and food money. It's ok to work at an eye care center or dentist or chiropractor at first. You can always network yourself there, too. keep your heads up! You'll get it. It might take more time than you want it to, but if you really want it, you'll get it.


----------



## sleepycats (Dec 7, 2008)

Jusy keep trying.  I was in the same boat you are.  In a nutshell:  talked myself into an internship from an organization that had never participated in one for a medical coder, applied for a ton of positions through every avenue available, networked like crazy.  Nothing happened.  Finally, after about ten months, I received three interviews in one week, not all for coding.  The coding position I accepted is a two and a half hour daily commute.  I will be able to work from home after the training periods is over (I didn't find this out until after I accepted the job).  I, even still, occasionally receive interview offers for the positions I applied for months ago.  Through all of this: I was working full time, taking classes, and taking care of my family.  I've never had a professional job and am exteremly shy by nature.  I was stressed and frustrated alot.  However, my point is, even if you can't see it now, there is a light at the end of the tunnel.  If you cast a big enough net, the odds will eventually be in your favor.  I hope this helps.


----------



## MANCODER (Dec 10, 2008)

Wher are you  located? email me mancoder@onmbb.com if AZ is an option I may  have a strong lead

Rick


----------



## ashleynapier (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## tauros0427 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I would say go the temp route...After I graduated college in 2000, I took a two day job at a Pain Management Center just doing filing.  That two day job turned into months and eventually a year and me learning everything in the office as well as forming relationships with doctors and nurses.  Eventually I was hired and became team leader.  By then I had Medical Record knowledge, in charge of our Hipaa guidelines, Front desk, scheduling and many other duties.  Well A private Anesthesia Billing company took notice and hired me.  They paid for me to get my CPC and working here i've gained the billing experience.  Overall I've gained almost 9 years of medical administrative experience by just saying yes to a 2 day temp job.  So Keep your head hight and don't be too proud to settle for something a little less than your looking for.


----------



## ashleynapier (Dec 17, 2008)

Where do you look for temp jobs?


----------



## veggiecow (Dec 17, 2008)

*try these*

The ones near you are kellyservices.com, aerotek.com, staffing-consultants.com, etc. Check in the phone book or online (search: temp agencies near xyz) for the full list of temp agencies near you. (btw, it doesn't have to be a "medical" temp agency so check all of them) Good luck!


----------



## cmmccloud (May 7, 2009)

Try the temporary agencies even just to get some experience thats what I did, got on with a hospital for a few months, then found full time direct hire. It works but takes time.


----------

